# Fedora 7 vs Ubuntu 7



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

Which is better?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 30, 2007)

The only thing I can say is Apt acts a bit faster than Yum in processing tasks. Apart from that both are Linux, same wholly.


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

I say Ubuntu Rocks!!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 30, 2007)

Ubuntu will slightly outperform Fedora in terms of Speed. Otherwise it's all matter of personal choice. Both are good in their own respect.


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

I agree Fedora is also good. But the advantage of ubuntu is we can install in less disc space. few doesn't need all the apps that comes with fedora


----------



## mehulved (May 30, 2007)

You can install selectively in Fedora too. Who forces you to install everything?
BTW, what's Ubuntu 7?


----------



## Third Eye (May 30, 2007)

If you are a noob then Ubuntu is better


----------



## amitava82 (May 30, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> BTW, what's Ubuntu 7?


7.04 i guess coz he is using that one.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 30, 2007)

If its looks that matter, Fedora 7. I consider it way more eye soothing than Ubuntu 7, what with sharp edges and all.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 30, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> If its looks that matter, Fedora 7. I consider it way more eye soothing than Ubuntu 7, what with sharp edges and all.


Ubuntu's Human theme is sharp edged?


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

Ubuntu sure is faster.know the reason? Upstart init daemon.but i dont know may be FC7  they too replacing sysVinit for Upstart
@kumarmohit:What i do after a fresh Ubuntu install is to apt-get install blubuntu-look .It rocks!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

for me its fedora7.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 30, 2007)

it's a matter of preference. i think fedora is harder to use than ubuntu, coz a lot of things have to be enabled. because i like tinkering,i like fedora. for a newbie, fedora is not always the best option. ubuntu is better that way because nearly everything works out of the box...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

I started my linux quest with fedora.


----------



## Manshahia (May 30, 2007)

downloading Ubuntu 7 at present...


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 30, 2007)

Um... off topic, but where does OpenSuSE 10.2 stand in this according to you? I know that it is a matter of personal interest, but still.....

Among the 2 mentioned. I have not used fedora, and I did not like Ubuntu. I mean, I like suse more.


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

suse by default wants to install the whole things!like server settings for a new Desktop User?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> suse by default wants to install the whole things!like server settings for a new Desktop User?


 
who says so, you have total freedom to choose your need.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2007)

I prefer Fedora 7.Me too newbie in linux.


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

If it comes to GNU/Linux then i like Fedora Core for its usability.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 31, 2007)

My all time favourite is Fedora.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> The only thing I can say is Apt acts a bit faster than Yum in processing tasks. Apart from that both are Linux, same wholly.


Yups , APT is the best ever package manager i've ever ever used .

It's the deciding factor .


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 31, 2007)

^^ Agreed.... I hate to wait for YUM or YaST2 to start up, apt is far faster than that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

yeah.. apt has been a debian strongpoint since long. but its good to see that yum and yast2 are catching up. there were days when package management was a headache in red hat......

i believe apt is the best package management tool across any platform and os!


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2007)

Now dont u ppl know RPM distro walle are researching on rpm to make it more powerful and friendly as apt+dpkg as in Debian 
RPM development on the road to revival
*www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/16/070252
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=455189
^ nice discussion there reg rpm distros


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

i think everyone should accept one standard, either deb or rpm. it'll be helpful for the users too.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i think everyone should accept one standard, either deb or rpm. it'll be helpful for the users too.


Debian Format Zindabaad


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2007)

Let the source be with me.


----------



## vignesh (Jun 1, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Let the source be with me.



Yeah.. Me too


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 1, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Ubuntu's Human theme is sharp edged?



I found it sharp edged as compared to fedora 7 beta 1's default theme.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i think everyone should accept one standard, either deb or rpm. it'll be helpful for the users too.


No chance in FOSS World!let all survive!but for sure source is what is common to all 
As u know there are many new ideas came like conary,autopackage(win installshield like) but ppl are satisfied with what they are using or are they really?1


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jun 1, 2007)

whatever packaging tool we adopt hardly matters. RPM can be converted to DEB(via alien) and DEB TO RPM (by one method which I dont remember)

though this is not a sure shot method to make softwares work, it can prove useful for some select softwares.

I like Ubuntu's ease of use and Fedora's customisability. Both rule in my opinion.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2007)

saurabh.sauron said:
			
		

> whatever packaging tool we adopt hardly matters. RPM can be converted to DEB(via alien) and DEB TO RPM (by one method which I dont remember)


 Not a nice idea. And the package manager does matter, people get used to the way of working of the package manager and it's features. One example I remember being discussed in a mailing list was that rpm uses best effort method, so when you upgrade your old files are already gone and if new files fail to install your system is in inconsistent state. Whereas deb's rather install the upgrade first and if it fails then revert back.
Here, go through this thread *www.mail-archive.com/linuxers@mm.glug-bom.org/msg08461.html.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 1, 2007)

I think Ubuntu 7.04 is the best destro. I m currently using it. And it is very user friendly and faster than any other. Obviously it is not more advanced like SUSE or other. It is for new linux user like me.

And guys whats your opinion about Gentoo 2007. I didn't used it. I want to use it once.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 1, 2007)

Let me post my opinion -

Ubuntu is always a better option for a newbie.

Fedora is good for geeks (?) hmmm....

& SuSE ROCKS !!!!!!!!!! Everything u get in SuSE like nice looking interface, easy & .......


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2007)

If you find suse advanced, you will find gentoo as something out of bounds. Don't go for gentoo unless you want to learn more and are willing to spend time on reading docuemnts, gentoo has the best documents I have ever seen of any distro, and for compiling everything from source.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> I think Ubuntu 7.04 is the best destro. I m currently using it. And it is very user friendly and faster than any other. Obviously it is not more advanced like SUSE or other. It is for new linux user like me.
> 
> And guys whats your opinion about Gentoo 2007. I didn't used it. I want to use it once.


 arguably Ubuntu is much more advanced.many new projects are started by Ubuntu itself.for eg: Upstart replacing sysveeinit.
novell suse offers more eyecandy and installs all those packages by default/


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> arguably Ubuntu is much more advanced.many new projects are started by Ubuntu itself.for eg: Upstart replacing sysveeinit.
> novell suse offers more eyecandy and installs all those packages by default/



Sorry...
My meaning was Ubuntu is very user friendly. That's it.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> novell suse offers more eyecandy and installs all those packages by default/



Well, you have an option to chose what to install. By default, yes it installs the default packages, not the entire list.

Infact, for me, I was wondering what Ubuntu had in it's mind when I started installing and never saw software selection screen. 

It's a matter of personal opinion.


----------

